# hazelnutta's art thread



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

yay!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Hazel thats cool as ,.......I really want to psycho-analyze it....annoying habit I have.

Lynsey x.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL... do it! thanks Spirit


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Cute boat. Lets sail away on the DP boat.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^yeah to a secluded tropical island, and start a dp colony


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Well Hazel...i didnt get lots but i mean the big shiny sun is a good sign obviously.The waves look quite wild and untamed so you feel your life path is like that maybe...the ship is facing right which shows determination and applying action.It has three little windows...youre searching for bigger things trying to find direction..youre a deep thinker who hides alot of yourself-the waves are very deep and the windows are doors to your subconsccosciouss.......the waves are quite thick so you may feel that your emotions when you feel them are carrying you all over the place...the land in the distance shows you maybe feel far away and not quite where you want to be but its in veiw so thats good and that you cravce some groundedness and stability.....youre sailing along..going with the flow not sure where dp will take you next....but anyone could interpreted that.

Lynsey x.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL @ Chris and Matt :lol:

Lynsey that's a pretty insteresting psycho-analysis... yes i tend to think deep.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Removed due to Lynsey changing her avatar, it doesn't make sense now. 

Although it is interesting that you did change it given the fact you you were laughing at the interpretation. :lol: :wink:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Salad Fingers! Howz you? Do i know you from somewhere? Lol. 
You wouldn't mind psycho-analyzing mine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Salad Fingers said:


> Lynsey, since we are psycho analyzing let me have a go at analyzing your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly hazel :lol:

Im at a place in my life where I really do know who i am for the first time in my life,i dont allways know what I want though admitted and that can change quite a lot.That pictire was drawn by me when i was manic...its bipolar art lol not dp,d art...i was high as the sky.....it portrays that i suppose in a way...There is something that holds me back though you looked into the pessemism and fear of those eyes didnt you?..for a cartoon i was suprised it captured that i noticed it yesturday....my fear of love and kinship but as you lot know im working at this one.I dont give off myself so easily...it takes someone special to get inside me.I dunno about the great weight.......i cant think what that might be except alot alot of past wounds and i cant remove those scars so i just carry them everyday....sure they drag me down.The stuff around my head is like creativity i supose...i think the world is beautiful and colourful and i feel alive.....so my mind is not in chaos in a bad way..it doesnt feel chaotic...just very busy and inspired sometimes.....and manic.

If I drew a new piccy would you analyze that...because that silly piccy was just a random thing that im now going to destroy :lol: ...it gives me a bad image.

Luv ya 
Lynsey x.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Jah mon!


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

hazelnutta said:


> Hey Salad Fingers! Howz you? Do i know you from somewhere? Lol.
> You wouldn't mind psycho-analyzing mine.


Sure, no problem.
Do you mean your avatar or your picture?

You asked me if you know me from somewhere.
Yeah, you've probably seen me around, it is a quite common name.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes Salad Fingers please do a psycho-analysis of my picture.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice boat :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

..............


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

*****


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

...................


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

WTF??


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry Hazel


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Alex said:


> 01111001 01001111 01010101 01010010 01010100 01001000 01000101 01001101 01001111 01001111 01101110


I'm going to echo hazels thoughts, WTF!!???

Do go get'n all covert on us :mrgreen:

Oih, I thought you had the bot problem sorted Rev :?:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Me and Sister Hazel are going to become nuns arent we Haze?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes me and Spirit... We nunz! Sister Act style!!

hahaha

*sings* _Hail holy queen enthroned above, oh Ma-ri-a! oh hail mother of mercy and of love, oh Ma-ri-a!_

8)

Watch Sister Act video --


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> WTF!!???


Agreed.


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool drawing, Hazel!

PS: when will we play music together again, Hazel? I mean, you with your bongoes, and me with my stupid charango


----------

